# Rolle Reparieren!? DAM Quick 3X 40Sensor



## H-Angler (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
habe meine alte Rolle und zwar die *DAM Quick 3X 40 Sensor
*wiedergefunden!

Diese hat an der Seite ja einen elektronischen Bissanzeigen wie sicherlich einige von euch wissen!

Da die Rolle sehr lange lag ist dieser nun irgendwie nicht mehr funktionstüchtige!

Evtl. gibt es da ein Batterie die kein Saft mehr hat???
Könnt ihr mir da evtl. weiterhelfen???


----------



## Nauke (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rolle Reparieren!? DAM Quick 3X 40Sensor*

hier wird dir geholfen: http://www.dam.de/html/index.htm #h


----------



## H-Angler (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Rolle Reparieren!? DAM Quick 3X 40Sensor*

Danke für den Tipp!!!!


----------



## vs800 (28. Oktober 2020)

Petri Heil,

leider ist der Link in der vorigen Antwort nicht mehr zu erreichbar. 
ich habe leider auch noch diese Rolle wieder gefunden und wollte diese meinen Enkel an seine Angel bauen.
Die Batterie ist leider nicht mehr eingebaut.
Daher wäre ich sehr dankbar, für Antworten, bezüglich dieser Batterie oder sogar noch Detailzeichnungen  von dieser Rolle.

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, die Batterie nennt sich Stabbatterie, muesste die CR425 sein, must du sonst mal ausmessen wie lang die alte ist.


----------



## eiszeit (28. Oktober 2020)

Hab es gerade ausgemessen, du brauchst ne CR435, 35mm lang.


----------



## eiszeit (28. Oktober 2020)

Hier noch die Ex.Zeichnung der Rolle.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Oktober 2020)

Danke @eiszeit für das Bild. Fehlte mir auch noch.


----------

